# Need help with my Mini Edge.



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

So as most of you know I have a Whelen Mini edge permanent mount. It has 6 strobes, 2 work lights (take down), 2 alley lights, and I run 2 more Hella dual beam lights off the back rack. 

I run a Whelen PCCS9R Switch box to run it all. The power is supplied directly off the aux. stud under my hood in the fuse box. 

Here is the problem and where my question lies. When I leave the work lights on for an extended period of time while sitting somewhere (1 to 2 hours), after turning them off, and a short period of time goes by, I can't turn anything on. All the lights on the panel are operable, they light up and such as they normally would when selecting a function, but the light bar or individual lights are acting like there not getting the signal. This has happened twice now, the first time it seems though it lasted for a couple of days until it came back on all by itself. Then it just happened again tonight. I've run the strobes for 8 hours at a time before with nothing happening, so it leads me to believe it's something with the work lights. 

Has anyone ever encountered a similar issue? Any ideas on what to do about it.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

so what your saying is that all your auxillary lights work but .. the 2 takedown lights in your mini edge only work from time to time ?? ...... how old your bar .... just a dumb question .. did you ever take your bar apart ..... cuz ive had both version the full bar and mini .. the full bar has a memory board that does controll your take down along with strobe .... i believe mini only has direct wire that goes straight to your harness .. how is your harness hooked up to the truck ?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

groundbreakers;891615 said:


> so what your saying is that all your auxillary lights work but .. the 2 takedown lights in your mini edge only work from time to time ??


*Nope, none of them work. The indicator lights on the switch panel work perfectly, but I'm not getting any actions at the light bar or back rack.*



> ...... how old your bar ....


*1 year old in perfect condition....other then the BS I am currently experiencing that is.*



> just a dumb question .. did you ever take your bar apart ..... cuz ive had both version the full bar and mini .. the full bar has a memory board that does controll your take down along with strobe .... i believe mini only has direct wire that goes straight to your harness


*I have the permanent mount, which in essence is the same as a full bar, but obviously shorter. From my understanding it uses the same power supply & board just with less input connectors soldered to the board.*



> how is your harness hooked up to the truck ?


*??? Via the Harness it was provided with. I had the local police outfitter route & wire it all up to the box. The 3 extra work lights on the back rack are wired through a separate strobe type harness and connected to the control box. I'm pretty sure that is where my problem lies (at the switch panel.) Just not sure how or were. *

*For those of you that haven't seen my set up and need a better idea....*


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

well if you had the cop shop install everything id take it straight back there .... most mini edges that have the gray cable the wires run straight to the lights then straight to the switch .. but yes you have have relay issue inside the control box cuz my Able 2 slide switch box has 3 relays in it ..


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll call him tomorrow, but If I wanted to go that route I would be better off going through Whelen in NH on my own. I didn't buy anything from him. I ordered it all, mounted it and routed it down to the cab corner, then he did the rest. I'm going to pull the face an check the fuses and look for circuit breakers first. 

The part that gets me the most is, the indicator lights turn on when I select a function like they normally do. Odd, really odd.


----------



## dakotaskustoms (Mar 20, 2007)

I would suspect the switch box as well. I may even have a spare sitting around in my collection. Ill check tomorrow and let ya know.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Not being familiar with the Whelen switch box wiring, I can only speculate. The switch box obviously has separate power outputs to the strobes and work lights, but the power feed into the switches is probably the same. I'd assume that it's OK though, because most lighted switches use the power feed to illuminate them when switched on, rather than a separate power.

The ground, on the other hand, may very likely be the same for all the lights. I'd absolutely start there, since none of the lights work when the problem occurs.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Ground is separate outside. However there linked again at the switch panel, and were it is working, it eliminates a possible ground fault I would think. If it were a ground or power issue the lights wouldn't activate on the switch panel at all.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

RepoMan207;891923 said:


> I'll call him tomorrow, but If I wanted to go that route I would be better off going through Whelen in NH on my own. I didn't buy anything from him. I ordered it all, mounted it and routed it down to the cab corner, then he did the rest. I'm going to pull the face an check the fuses and look for circuit breakers first.
> 
> The part that gets me the most is, the indicator lights turn on when I select a function like they normally do. Odd, really odd.


its either the motherboard or a relay thats over heating


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

If the switch box is like most of there stuff, the switch box is all low power. 
it seems like a loose connection or corroded or as someone said a relay or resettable fuse....

good luck but without a wiring drawing it's hard to diag much 
good luck


----------

